# Best Of Stickies



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

Best of................


Spot Injection Techniques


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

What Makes Shots Hurt


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

Clomid, Nolvadex and Testosterone Stimulation


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

Understanding Post Cycle T Recovery


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

Half Lives Ect Ect

See also: this article

Bill Roberts, PhD.   Anabolic Steroid Esters:  comparison of ester length, lipid solubility, dosing, and anabolic/androgenic ratios.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

HRT Info


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

Clomid VS Nolvadex


----------



## ZECH (Jul 17, 2006)

Steriods And The Brain


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2006)

17 Most Deadly Mistakes


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2006)

Fina Faq


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2006)

So what is an abscess?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2006)

SteriodLaw.com


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2006)

Courtesy of Pirate!.............
GYNECOMASTIA: ETIOLOGY, DIAGNOSIS, AND TREATMENT
http://www.endotext.org/male/male14/maleframe14.htm


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2006)

Courtesy of Kitchen Chemist

Powders and what % of solvents they will dissolve in: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From personal experience, 3%ba and 15%bb will dissolve and keep the following in solution

Put all liquids together (oil/solvent) and heat in pot of water, shaking everyone once and awhile til oil is clear, and powder is completely dissolved. Once made up, filtered and put in vials, put in oven at 250 F for 45 minutes.

test enan 275mg/ml
test cypionate 275mg/ml
test prop 100mg/ml
tren acetate 100mg/ml
masteron 100mg/ml
boldenone propionate 100mg/ml
nandrolone phenylpropionate 100mg/ml
nandrolone decanoate 275mg/ml
boldenone undeclynate 300mg/ml

liquids that dissolve in everclear
clomid 50mg/ml
nolva 50mg/ml

liquids that dissolve in propylene glycol
arimidex 1mg/ml
femara 2.5mg/ml
finastride 5mg/ml
clen 200mcg/ml

Cialis will dissolve in PEG-400 at 30mg/ml
__________________


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2006)

Weight and Gear Usage Amounts


----------



## ZECH (Jan 15, 2007)

MIXING HCG
Break open both amps. Then with a 25g pin, draw up the 1ml of 'solvent' (which is bacteriostatic water) and inject into the amp with powder. It will mix to a clear solution. Draw this solution up with the same 25g pin and inject into a sterile vial. Be sure to wipe the top of the sterile vial with an alcohol pad first.

Now draw 4 ml of bacteriostatic water (again wiping the top of the bacteriostatic water vial with a alcohol pad before drawing) and inject into the sterile vial. You will now have a 1ml = 1000iu solution. Use slin pins and inject sub-q. With this concentration, 25 on the slin pin equals 250iu's, 50 equals 500iu's etc.
Refrigerate the vial and use as needed. It will last reconsituted for 60 days.
Note: Injected subcutaneous at the navel


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2007)

25 minutes of Steriod Truth By William Llewellyn


----------

